
Upgrading PostgreSQL on AWS RDS with minimum or zero downtime - napapiri
https://medium.com/preply-engineering/postgres-multimaster-34f2446d5e14
======
paulddraper
Interesting article.

Note that you cannot do this for a major upgrade with the Aurora offering AWS
is pushing.

There is literally nothing else except pg_dump/pg_restore for upgrading major
versions on Aurora.

